# Quiting Vaping



## SmokeyJoe (3/10/21)

So the time has come, the end of an era. 
Ive had a good look at my health and realised im screwed. I vape too much, drink too much and skipped gym for the last year, causing my blood pleasure and cholesterol to spike exponentially. 

So please guys, i really dont need speeches on how healthy vaping is, and all that jazz. I know all the facts, research, etc. I need to quit for my kids sake as a single parent to be there for them in my old age. This goes hand in hand with other health changes not related to vaping that i need to do. 
My kids have been through hell and dont need to lose another parent. 

So what i need is help/advise on how to quit as Im currently at a stage where vaping is more a habit than nic addiction. 
I used to go though 100ml a week. 

I bought myself a Caliburn pod kit with nic salts few weeks which has drastically reduced my consumption. But any tips or tricks that anyone can advise to stop. 

I want to be vape free before end of the year

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DavyH (3/10/21)

Fair enough. No doubt you started vaping to quit smoking - it worked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (3/10/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So the time has come, the end of an era.
> Ive had a good look at my health and realised im screwed. I vape too much, drink too much and skipped gym for the last year, causing my blood pleasure and cholesterol to spike exponentially.
> 
> So please guys, i really dont need speeches on how healthy vaping is, and all that jazz. I know all the facts, research, etc. I need to quit for my kids sake as a single parent to be there for them in my old age. This goes hand in hand with other health changes not related to vaping that i need to do.
> ...



Bro. from my experience of salts was something that made me want more. I started using higher NIC and also wanted to smoke. I'm not saying you are the same and might have the same response to salts. But try cutting down on the NIC.
Salt are making you cut down on vape time ,but still pumping you with said stimulant.
So find a way to get used to vaping lower NIC till you can vape NIC free and then try and quit.
I'm all for you trying to quit but, wouldn't want you to relapse .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EZBlend (3/10/21)

I'm not there yet but I'll share my journey, I was a 20 a day Dunhill blue in 2014 

I vaped 3mg from 2014 till 2019 went to 2mg and then earlier this year to 1mg nic and currently on zero. I vaped over 40 ml of 2 and 3 MG nic a day I'm now down to less than 100ml a month of 0mg. I have been DL vaper ever since I started and occasionally tried mtl in rta and in pod form to reduce my usage to no avail. Thus the reduce to zero plan worked better for me. 

I've tried to go cold turkey from vaping a couple of times and in most cases end up going back to vaping a 2 mg after a month or two. My aim is a vape free December to attain this, I will be selling everything shy of 1 set up this will get me to the end of Nov. I also started only vaping on weekend and at night as I now need to break the habit of putting something to my lips as clearly the nic need is gone and it's habit and hobby left.

The idea is slow down on the evening vapes and then eventually only on weekends. And then cut off the weekend vapes as well. I might keep the setup for relapse or might leave it with a friend until I've cleared the habit and hobby itch.

I'll report back in December if I made it. Once again I moved to vaping to stop smoking, and while I still believe vaping is safer than smoking nothing is better than heavily polluted fresh air.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/21)

Think back to how you quit smoking. Did you go cold turkey, or did you gradually decrease? The same method might work again.

However, you replaced stinkies with vaping. So now you need to find a replacement for vaping. Vaping is an oral fixation, especially in your case where you say you vape out of habit and not out of the need for nicotine. So you'll need to find an oral replacement - and not sweets! Find something that you like - pieces of cheese, raw carrots or whatever. Eat these whenever you feel the need to vape.

It might also help to identify the emotional trigger that makes you want to grab your vape. What are you feeling at that moment? Bored, angry, irritated? Why? Identify the feeling first, then work on the underlying cause of that feeling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

Liquorice root and Jigsaws, one for something to do with your mouth the other to keep your hands occupied! Just an idea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

I hear you, lockdown, lack of exercise and new air fryer recipes have cost me a weight gain of 10KG. Since my last checkup a month ago I have gone back to no white foods in my diet. No flour, pasta, bread, potato's or rice.

Why the explanation, because reading between the lines I think you are in a similar place with the vaping. I had to say to myself ... IT IS TIME. 

Coming off the white foods does some weird things in the beginning. You get an upset tummy, you can feel tired and fatigued and you get frustrated at the food choices. However, once over the hump and you stop looking for that slice of bread or pie. Even to the point where you stop looking for food to just stuff in your mouth and look forward to the meal you have planned. The white food decision is simple. Stop eating it, now, right away. No weaning off or I will do it slowly. You just stop

Perhaps this is where you are ? IS IT TIME?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CTRiaan (4/10/21)

I quit by cutting out nicotine.

I ran out of DIY nic last year during lockdown when we couldn't buy any and continued vaping zero nic.

This year I found myself vaping less and less until I finally stopped.

I never tried to quit and there are four mods "fully loaded" on my desk as I write this, but I haven't had the urge to take a drag in weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (4/10/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So the time has come, the end of an era.
> Ive had a good look at my health and realised im screwed. I vape too much, drink too much and skipped gym for the last year, causing my blood pleasure and cholesterol to spike exponentially.
> 
> So please guys, i really dont need speeches on how healthy vaping is, and all that jazz. I know all the facts, research, etc. I need to quit for my kids sake as a single parent to be there for them in my old age. This goes hand in hand with other health changes not related to vaping that i need to do.
> ...



Hi @SmokeyJoe , I think wanting to quit vaping is admirable, congrats on that

My suggestion is to take it slow

I would say try higher nic and see if you can get satisfaction with lower volume MTL vaping.

Focus on increasing your gym and reducing the drinking - you might find your overall health improves a lot more from that than from reducing the vaping volume.

I would also say the eating is important.

Small incremental improvements each month is better than one ginormous leap

That's my view

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## EZBlend (4/10/21)

@Stranger exactly what happened to me. When I was in the office the canteen was a distance away, board rooms need to be walked to, and vaping was in the dungeon.

WFH I vape at my desk and all the meeting rooms are in the same space also my fridge is close to my office so very little to no excerise happened. Long story short 10kgs later and some health issues. I've started turning things around and getting my health back in track.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (4/10/21)

Long time no see. Me and wifie had been vaping for nearly 10 years but stopped nicotine totally like in cold turkey. It was so easy with no withdrawal symptoms at all.
My wife has since stopped but still feels the need to just hold it in her hands.
I suggest you go zero nic for awhile first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew (4/10/21)

Cold Turkey worked for me twice. If you seriously want to. If you just feel it's something you should do it may not be so easy. My addiction is keeping your hands busy. If my hands are busy then my brain isn't sidetracked. I still pat my pocket occasionally after more than a year of Vaping to check my smokes are there even though they haven't been since my first vape.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (4/10/21)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Long time no see. Me and wifie had been vaping for nearly 10 years but stopped nicotine totally like in cold turkey. It was so easy with no withdrawal symptoms at all.
> My wife has since stopped but still feels the need to just hold it in her hands.
> I suggest you go zero nic for awhile first.



My word, talk about a blast from the past ! How are you @Johnny2Puffs ? It's been so long.
I see you are now in the UK. Wishing you well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

Silver said:


> Hi @SmokeyJoe , I think wanting to quit vaping is admirable, congrats on that
> 
> My suggestion is to take it slow
> 
> ...


But he stated it's not the nicotine he is addicted to but the habit so going high nic will get him back addicted to nicotine and further away from quitting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/10/21)

I do know someone who quitted recently who had been a long time DL vaper at about 60 to 70w but with only 2mg e-liquid! To cut down on his consumption and because he also felt his nicotine was that low he wasn't too addicted to that he switched to a Wenex K1 but used the exact same 2mg e-liquid, he found himself vaping less everyday and in about 3 weeks just stopped, touch wood that was only about 4 weeks ago but he seems fine!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (4/10/21)

Silver said:


> My word, talk about a blast from the past ! How are you @Johnny2Puffs ? It's been so long.
> I see you are now in the UK. Wishing you well.


Hi ho Silver. Yes it's been a long time. We left Portugal after 5 years and now live in Gloucester England. We doing as well as can be under this pandemic thank you. I'm glad that you are still a vaping enthusiast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/21)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Hi ho Silver. Yes it's been a long time. We left Portugal after 5 years and now live in Gloucester England. We doing as well as can be under this pandemic thank you. I'm glad that you are still a vaping enthusiast.



Thank you very much! - wishing you well there - its been a tough 18 months!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Juan_G (10/10/21)

Hello all you people! I have been wanting to write something about the final part of my quitting nicotine journey but I was too busy quitting nicotine lol. Aaanycase, after smoking cigarettes for 20 years I was lucky enough to stumble on this awesome forum and made quick work of jumping (falling, crashing) down the rabbit hole into the exciting (addictive, neeeeed a new mod) world of vaping! I quit cigarettes after 4 months of high nic vaping and vaped for 4 years until I found that the time has come. I wasn't planning on failing to quit vaping so I got some Champix, followed the directions and after 47 days I am very happy to announce that I am nicotine free. It was a hell of a journey and totally worth it! I will still be stalking you all on here! 

Thank you to all the new friends I made and for you all just being awesome people!!

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## Stranger (12/10/21)

@Juan_G 

What can we say, but bloody goodonya mate. There is no doubt in most of our minds (or in what I have left of mine) that not smoking, not vaping nor any other form of inhalation of foreign substances into your body is the holy grail.

Very well done to everyone who has quit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Teunh (13/10/21)

If you go out and about leave it at home. Make the poses more and more. And if you are home have the batterys half full. Happens to me often enough and then i vape a lot less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/10/21)

Go out ? what's that ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/10/21)

@SmokeyJoe - Like many that posted here, lowering Nic to 0mg was what got me to quit vaping the 1st time. I went from 12mg and halved my Nic every month till I was on 0mg.

EDIT - 
12mg - 1st Month
6mg - 2nd Month
3mg - 3rd Month
0mg - 4th Month and quit somewhere in the 5th Month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

